# Sorry about this but it made me chuckle



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A man is dining in a fancy restaurant and there is a gorgeous redhead sitting at the next table. He has been checking her out since he sat down, but lacks the nerve to talk with her. 

Suddenly she sneezes, and her glass eye comes flying out of its socket toward the man. He reflexively reaches out, grabs it out of the air, and hands it back. 

'Oh my, I am so sorry,' the woman says as she pops her eye back in place. Let me buy your dinner to make it up to you,' 

They enjoy a wonderful dinner together, and afterwards they go to the theater followed by drinks. They talk, they laugh, she shares her deepest dreams and he shares his. She listens. 

After paying for everything, she asks him if he would like to come to her place for a nightcap and stay for breakfast. They had a wonderful, wonderful time. 

The next morning, she cooks a gourmet meal with all the trim mings. The guy is amazed . Every thing had been SO incredible! 
'You know,' he said, 'you are the perfect woman. Are you this nice to every guy you meet?' 

'No,' she replies. . . 
















'You just happened to catch my eye.'


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:





> You can only use maximum 15 smilies per post.
> You have 6 smilies too much in use.


NUKE!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)




----------

